# Detailingworld™ Review - Orchard AutoCare Cotton Candy Snowfoam



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

*DW Review - Orchard AutoCare Cotton Candy Snowfoam*

*Introduction*
Thanks to Ronnie for his sample programme he's running at the moment, apologies this review has taken a while coming

I use a couple of products Orchard Autocare (Citrus Preclean and Wheel cleanse) and rate them very highly, so was interested to see how the snowfoam stacks up as I haven't actually used it before

Their website can be found at http://www.orchard-autocare.com/, and CleanandShiny also stock all their range http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/brands/Orchard-Autocare

*The Product*
The product was supplied in a 100ml sample bottle with dilution ratios written on the side as well as an extract of the proper instructions found on the retail bottles. Smells exactly like candyfloss and is good enough to drink!










*manufacturer says:*
_CottonCandy Snow Foam is a concentrated snow foam designed for high end vehicle cleaning application. Cotton Candy is optimised to give the best possible performance without the use of harmful caustic ingredients. Cotton Candy gives a thick clinging foam which frees dirt from surfaces, encapsulates it and allows it to be safely removed.
Directions_

*The Method*
As i only had 100ml of sample, all of this went in the lance bottle. The instructions recommend a final dilution ratio of 100:1, so i did my best and made up a solution of 1:10 in the bottle, as I've read somewhere that lances roughly dilute 1:10 again, so I was hoping for a ballpark number close to the recommendations

100ml is basically the amount for the vast majority of snowfoams on the market anyway, so this will give an indication of how it stacks up against the competition if nothing else










The remainder of the lance was topped up with cold water










Donor vehicle was a bit special, a white R35 Gtr, with very purple wheels!


























Usual levels of grime and dirt, especially at the back due to the mahoosive exhausts


















Make-up pad to confirm the current level of dirt at the rear










The car was then blanketed in a thick foam that clung really well to the bodywork










































It cleans pretty good too










It was all rinsed off and the level of dirt was checked to see any improvement, which there was. It was surprisingly clean actually










































*Price*
The snowfoam can be bought in 3 size containers with the following prices, and corresponding price per wash based on half a lance use per car

1l - £9.95 - ppw 50p
5l - £21.95 - ppw 22p
25l - £75.95 - ppw 15p

from Orchard Autocare Direct http://www.orchard-autocare.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?ItmID=11419135

The 1l is pretty much as per the market for this volume, and the 5l is definitely towards the lower end of the market in terms of cost
25l is crazy good value for money, but you would have an

*Would I use it again?*
Yes, the cleaning power was spot on, no complaints at all, and it clung to the car thickly whilst not hanging around forever.
I really liked the smell of the foam, although the it wasn't too strong smelling when in use

*Conclusion*
A very capable contender in the (crowded) snowfoam market
Ticks all the boxes for me really, great cleaning power, good balance of thickness/cling/runoff and priced very competitively too

If you're in the market for a new foam, this is definitely one to consider!

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

